# Pip needs prayers!!!!



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

On Thursday afternoon, Pip my one year old, super cute Chihuahua/ Yorkie cross was out playing in my parents back yard and from what I can tell the neighbors 100 lb dogs grabbed her through the fence and mauled her. I was right there and jumped over the fence to intervene. The dog dropped pip and I laid over her, protecting her until the owners came out. 

She was rushed to the emergency in London and they referred us to the Veterinarian College in Guelph for emergency surgery. I decided it was only fair to give Pip the best chance at life.

Pip survived a very scary 1.5 hour drive to OVC in Guelph. Once we got to Guelph they rushed her into the ICU to try to stabilize her for surgery. She had blood and air in her chest and had a number of puncture wounds that needed to be explored. Pip went into surgery and we made our way back home. 

At 10:30pm the vet called to tell me she made it through surgery but while we were on the phone she coded and they started CPR. The vet said that Pip wasn't going to make it. I asked if the could try for two more minutes. The vet said dogs in this condition don't come back. I asked if what that vet was telling me was that Pip was dead and they vet said yes and she would call me back in a few minutes. I was trying to process things and make a plan to go get her body tomorrow when about ten minutes later the vet called back and told me that Pip's heart beat came back and she started breathing on her own. She was in really critical condition and there was a fear that she could code again, if she did they would not try to revive her again. It was a very scary night, and one with no sleep for me but miraculously Pip survived. 

Pip has a multitude of injures which include multiple broken ribs, a torn diaphragm, a kidney that needed to be reattached, tissue damage in the tissue that surrounds her lungs, damage to her pancreas and severe bruising to her body. 

Over the last 2 days Pip has been critically stable and very slowly improving. The vet keeps telling me that she is not out of the woods yet. 

Currently she has one remaining drain in her chest that is still producing some blood. They hope to be able to remove it soon. She is maintaining her vitals and was removed from the medication that was helping to stabilize her blood pressure. She was nauseous today, which may be from the parncreus damage. They have her on medication to help and they said her nausea has seemed to improve a little this evening and that she took one small lick of food.

Originally they were concerned that she could have some neurological problems as they were unable to fully asses her
because she was unable to stand due to her huge blood loss. I was very relieved yesterday to hear that she was able to stand and take a few steps and that there doesn't appear to be any problems in this area.

If you pray please send up a quick pray for Pip!

Thanks!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Pip. How scary. I will say a prayer for her. What a miracle she pulled through. Pip sounds like a strong girl and true fighter. It sounds to me like she has a desperation for life, and she so deserves it. Sending positive and healing vibes yours and Pip's way.


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

Pip certainly does have a spunk for life and is a fighter. She has had many miracles over the last couple of days and has proven to have quite a drive for life. We are so blessed to live so close to the Ontario Veterinarian College, without their amazing ICU team (and amazing surgeons) Pip would not have survived this long. I have been blown away by the quality of care she has and is recieving.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg I'm so sorry to hear this happened. What a nightmare it must have been for you... it's amazing that she managed to survive!! She's a little fighter. I really hope things carry on improving like this. Keep us updated.


----------



## UninvitedBatCat (Feb 15, 2015)

I will pray for you both now. What a strong and brave little dog.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

What an awful thing to have happen. Pip will be in my prayers. She seems like quite the fighter.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry this has happened to Pip, what an horrendous thing to experience. I truly hope she continues to improve and is soon back home with you where she belongs, sending healing vibes to Pip. x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What a horrible experience for you all! I hope Pip continues to improve and is back with you soon.xxx


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear this. I will pray every day that she gets better. I'm so glad that she has you as an owner and it sounds like you're doing everything that you can to save her. Keep us updated and stay strong.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

That is just awful. Have the neighbours come to even talk to you about how she is? I will pray for your little doggie. They have amazing spirits and are stronger than people think in their will to live. Please keep us posted. Last week a loose german shepherd came bombing towards us when I was walking coco. I scooped her up held her close to my chest and when he arrived and nudged her with his snout she started squealing I thought he had bit her leg off, turned out he is a real suck and the lady apologized but she was shaking. Hope they take care of your vet bills.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh no, this is awful I am so sorry to hear this. Although I am so relieved gorgeous little pip pulled through. I bet you were ill having to experience this! I hope pip is well again soon she's so precious and strong!


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

*Update on Pip*

I went to go see Pip this afternoon, she was much more alert and happy to see me today. She stood up, gave me kisses and wagged her tail. I got to see her for about 10 minutes.

The vet went to get some wet food to see if she would eat it from me. She looked at it and turned around to face the other way and laid down. She knows what she wants and what she doesn't want and she didn't want any food. She is probably still quite nauseous but we are hoping she will start to eat something more soon.

Pip has one chest tube still in. It is still producing blood. Originally they suspected the blood made its way to her chest through her torn diaphragm from her kidney. Since these injuries have been repaired this no longer seems like the cause. They now think that because Pips blood pressure was so low and unstable during surgery that the bleeding in her chest was not noticed. We are now hoping that the bleeding will just heal on it's own. Pips blood cell count has been holding steady since her last transfusion and each day/ night the amount of blood coming from her tube is less and less. This is still a big concern as she is not strong enough to under go another surgery.


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

xxcass said:


> That is just awful. Have the neighbours come to even talk to you about how she is? I will pray for your little doggie. They have amazing spirits and are stronger than people think in their will to live. Please keep us posted. Last week a loose german shepherd came bombing towards us when I was walking coco. I scooped her up held her close to my chest and when he arrived and nudged her with his snout she started squealing I thought he had bit her leg off, turned out he is a real suck and the lady apologized but she was shaking. Hope they take care of your vet bills.


I am so sorry this happened to you. I am glad your baby was okay! It's a scary experience.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to update us, it sounds like she is doing well. Can you take her some food in? Maybe she would fancy some scrambled eggs or cooked chicken?


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Thanks for taking the time to update us, it sounds like she is doing well. Can you take her some food in? Maybe she would fancy some scrambled eggs or cooked chicken?


That is a great idea that I didn't even think of. I'm not sure when I will get down to visit her again (she's and hour and a half away) but if I can get there tomorrow I will see if I can bring her something. She would love eggs or chicken!


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

minnies_mom said:


> That is a great idea that I didn't even think of. I'm not sure when I will get down to visit her again (she's and hour and a half away) but if I can get there tomorrow I will see if I can bring her something. She would love eggs or chicken!



Bringing food is a great idea! Just make sure it is a very plain, low fat food. Since she injured her pancreas, she will likely feel very sick if she eats something fatty. But a nibble of boiled chicken or something similar will hopefully get her going! The vet is likely offering her a prescription low fat GI food. And, although it is good for her condition, it's unlikely that she finds it even the slightest bit appetizing (and who could blame her?? That stuff must taste like cardboard!). I'm so glad to hear that she is improving though. I hope the bleeding stops soon as her body heals.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I surely hope that Pip continues to improve. Attacks like this are the responsibility of the owners of the attacking dog. Through the fence no less! My neighbors Jack Russells (2) attacked my chihuahua. Her injuries were not terrible like Pips, but they did pay the bill. She had an eye ulcer, a bite on the neck, and painful ears. The interesting thing was we nor the vet saw the bite mark until 6-8 hours later when the adrenalin wore off, and it started to bleed! I'll pray for pip tonight.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad to hear an update in Pip. What a strong, brave girl. The two of you are in my thoughts,


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

I just has an encouraging visit with Pip. When I got to OVC the vet told me that Pip was well enough to visit in a room (instead of at her ICU crib). She said Pip ate a good amount of food right before we got there. (This is a huge relief) Pip's last remainingchest drain was removed around 1 pm this afternoon and she has had no signs of distress. And to top it all off the vet said that if everything keeps going they way it is Pip might be able to come home Wednesday. (I didn't even ask her) Pip was extremely excited to see me and was wagging her little tail like crazy! Thank you everyone for your prayers and good thoughts for Pip.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay! I'm so happy to hear this news about Pip. She is such an amazing string little pup. I'm sure she can't wait to get home, and you can't wait to have her home.

*What happened with your neighbors dogs? Did the owners apologize?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh that's great news!! Good for you Pip! Keep up that great work.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that this happened but so glad to hear that she sounds well on the way to recovery now! I will certainly be praying for you both! I also just wanted to add how wonderful and brave it was of you to act fast and throw yourself over her to protect her, an act of bravery that saved her life!


----------



## UninvitedBatCat (Feb 15, 2015)

So happy to hear she's doing so well!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad Pip is doing better! Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'ven only just seen this now and am so glad that she is doing so well. Keeping her in my prayers. x


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

Update on Pip

Pip is still fighting and trying to recover from her injuries. I was hopeful that she might even get to come home tomorrow. Unfortunately she isn't eating as well as the need her to. Once she is eating regularly they can switch her from antibiotics they inject to oral ones. I am still hopeful that maybe Pip will still come home tomorrow. I miss her and want her home with me.

According to the vet Pip still isn't out of the woods. 


Thank you for the prayers and good thoughts


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Darn!! Come on little Pip---EAT!!! Maybe the seriousness of the mauling has just caught up in her brain, and she is afraid to eat??? Is she in pain? Can you bring any food that she just can't resist from home??


----------



## Bexasaurus (Aug 7, 2015)

I will be keeping sweet Pip in my thoughts and prayers. She sounds like a fighter, I hope she starts eating soon and makes a full recovery. Please continue to keep us updated!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

Poor little thing. I agree food from home maybe if they see her eat they will let her come home as we all know recovery at home is the best therapy. I am praying for that little one.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

Update on Pip

I went to go visit Pip this afternoon and the vet had a much better report. Pips blood work has come back good, Her plasma is back up to normal, her kidney levels are normal and her liver levels are still off but are improving. There was a concern that some swelling on her side near where a drain was put in was the start of an abscess. They took a sample and tested it this morning and I came back showing no bacteria.

When the vet came in she said that the concern was still that Pip was eating very little. She told me that we had a few options. They could put a tube up her nose to feed her, but she would have to say in Guelph, they could put a tube in her stomach but they would have to put her under again to do that, or I could take him home (tomorrow if everything goes well) and try to get her to eat at home. I told the vet that I brought some food (chicken, rice and pumpkin) with me and that I was going to get her to eat. She said that that would be great and gave me some time with her. She was interested in the chicken right away. She had no interest in the pumpkin or rice lol When the vet came back she was very happy that Pip was eating and said that they would slowly start lowering her IV fluids but would continue giving her IV medication until we go home tomorrow. I can't wait to have my baby back with me.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic news! I am sure she will continue to eat and improve once she is home with you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news!

Eating will come. It could be a med giving her an upset tummy or she misses you and her home, or she doesn't like what they are offering her.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

My baby Pip had a set back and isn't home with me yet. She developed an abscess around the site of one of the drains they put in. It ruptured today and they were able to get most of the pus out. They are concerned because the abscess developed while she was on antibiotics. They have done a culture but it won't be back until Sat. The good news is that she is eating chicken. The vet gave some chicken baby food heated up today and she got right up and ate it. I have been bringing her chicken that she ate last night. Once she gets better I'm not sure I am going to be able to get her to eat her kibble again lol. But for now my worry is getting her home. Please keep praying and sending good thoughts her way. Thanks!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs! Hopefully she will be home soon!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's so good to hear good news about Pip. I'm glad she's eating and on the mend. Get well soon Pip, so that you can go home xoxo


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully the abscess will clear up quickly. She has been so strong. Glad the eating is coming along. Maybe she was feeling sick from the abscess?? Whatever, she WILL come home, just not as soon as you want!!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

minnies_mom said:


> My baby Pip had a set back and isn't home with me yet. She developed an abscess around the site of one of the drains they put in. It ruptured today and they were able to get most of the pus out. They are concerned because the abscess developed while she was on antibiotics. They have done a culture but it won't be back until Sat. The good news is that she is eating chicken. The vet gave some chicken baby food heated up today and she got right up and ate it. I have been bringing her chicken that she ate last night. Once she gets better I'm not sure I am going to be able to get her to eat her kibble again lol. But for now my worry is getting her home. Please keep praying and sending good thoughts her way. Thanks!


Oh, sorry to hear of the set back but it doesn't sound like it will be too bad. I know you must just want her home so bad! I have been keeping you both in my prayers!


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

Prayers and many many hugs!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I am just reading this now and was sorry to read that you and Pip have been going through all this. I can't even imagine. I'm glad as I read the updates that things are looking up and getting better, but slower than I'm sure either one of you want. Hopefully she will be home with you soon.

Prayers and hugs to both of you.


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

*Pip is home*

I got to go pick up my little Pip and bring her home tonight. I won't lie, I am not sure how much sleep I will get as I am worried and want to watch her. I had to send my Minnie to stay with my parents for the night because Pip was growling and worked up. I think she was afraid of her. Hopefully I can work on reintroducing them tomorrow. I am not completely sure how to tackle that one but for now my focus is getting Pip better. Thank you everyone for your Prayers, kind words and good thoughts!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear Pip is well enough to be back home! Even if she's still getting better, that must be such a relief.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd keep Pip in a pen/large crate for a while, so that she feels 'safe' from Minnie. It is so stressful for a severely mauled dog to face another dog while still healing. I'm sure Pip is thinking "get away from me for now". It won't be long before the two are back together and playing. But now Pip smells different and acts different than 'before' the mauling. It may sound horrid, but to some dogs a healing, wounded dog is prey. Soooo careful monitoring until Minnie realizes that Pip is the same pup she has known and loved.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That is the news I was praying for.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

On I am so glad to know that Pip is home safely. Baby steps for a little while. I'm sure your two will get along again in no time. Xx


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

It's so wonderful to hear that you have been able to bring her home! I will continue praying that all will continue to go well for her!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How are things going with Pip? Is she adjusting to being at home finally? How is the relationship between the two dogs going?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Im so sorry that you had to go through this awful experience. Pip is obviously a spunky pup, hang in there, our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

OMG! I just saw this thread. This is awful! I can not even imagine the fear you experienced. And, poor PIP! 

I am very glad, however, to read that Pip is now home with you. 

What part of London did this happen in? I am also in London. Was animal control at least contacted as to the aggressiveness of the bigger dog? Are the other dog's owners willing to help out with the costs that have been incurred? 

I know the Vet hospital is pricey!


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

*Update on Pip*

I am very excited to share that Pip is doing good. She has been home and recovering since Friday night. She had her first vet check on Monday and everything was looking good. The culture of her abscess came back with no bacteria. She is eating (and finally pooping well). She finished her pain medication today ( I will continue to monitor her for signs of pain and get a refill if needed, as I don't want my baby to feel pain from this awful experience). Pip is currently decorated with many staples (at least 24) and look a bit like Frankenstein. If it was October she would have a great Halloween costume. Tomorrow we go back to the vet to have FrankenPip restored back to regular Pip (staple removal). Everyday Pip is becoming more and more like her old (vocal and energetic) self. I slowly reintroduced her with Minnie, gradually extending their positive iterations and was able to bring Minnie home with me tonight and have not had any problems. I couldn't have asked for a better outcome. Thank you for all of your prayers and thoughts, I believe they played a part in Pips quick recovery (and overall survival). I was able to read the vet report and case summary when Pip was discharged and learned that when we arrived at OVC her mucus membranes were grey and she lacked a femoral pulse. I am amazed and in awe over the fight for life that my little Pip had in her. Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

That is great news!!!! Whatever happened to the neighbour are they paying your vet bills? Maybe you will have to take pip out on lease/harness to avoid that nasty dog next door. Prayers for continued recovery of your baby.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you, thank you for updating us. Some posters kind of leave you wondering how things came out when they went home. I love the 'frankenPip' name!!! I know just how she looked in my mind.Glad she and Minnie are 'back together' now. Many people do not know that hospitalized pets have to be 'reintroduced' after their return to the house. Just think, after a vet visit for just a rabies shot, how the others smell the 'victim' all over once they return! Glad she is getting back to her normal self.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

So glad to hear Pip is recovering well. What a fighter she is!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear this wonderful news!


----------

